# welcher Köder??



## sladdi0081 (15. Januar 2011)

hallo

werde dieses jahr nach Norwegen / Bessaker fliegen...  das es da mal zu ausfalltagen kommen kann, wollen wir diese mit fischen im see nutzen ...
meine frage:  welche köder würdet ihr mir empfehlen? spinner blinker fliege?  ich nehm ne spinnrute 10-60g wurfgewicht mit dazu kl. rolle..

gruß sladdi


----------



## Ron (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Hi Sladdi,

als Spinnkoeder wuerde ich auf jeden Fall kleine (3-5cm) Wobbler im natuerlichen Design (Bachforelle ist top) bevorzugen.Dadurch das dein Geraet sehr schwer ausfaellt, (ich fische auf Salmoniden, Ruten bis hoechstens 20g) wuerde ich dir empfehlen einen durchsichtigen,leicht sinkenden Sbirulino vorzuschalten, um die noetige Wurfweite mit den doch sehr leichten Wobblern zu erreichen.
Eine andere Alternative (bei Norwegern sehr beliebt) waere ein Paternoster mit zwei, drei unterschiedlichen Fliegen, (Nymphe, Nassfliege) montiert an einer relativ schweren Posenmontage.Das ganze wird dann sehr langsam ueber die Wasseroberflaeche gezogen.
Kleinste Gummifische(um 3cm) im Naturdekor funktionieren mitunter auch sehr gut.
Die aller beste Methode, meiner Meinung nach allerdings auch die mit dem geringsten Anspruch, waere eine einfache Posenmontage mit einem Laub-,Mist-,Tauwurm, das faengt immer!
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das es sich um einen See mit Forellenbestand handelt, weil das hier oft der Fall ist.
Falls groessere Forellen vorkommen sollten, kannst du die Gummis und Wobbler natuerlich auch eine Nummer groesser verwenden.

Viel Spass beim Salmoniden aergern

Gruss Ron


----------



## sladdi0081 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

hallo Ron

hab grad mal nachgeschaut hab auch eine rute 2,85 lang Wg 5-25g   diese wär dann wohl besser oder.
bin lieber ein aktiver angler   
kein posen fischen 

wobbler und gufi okay
einen tipp was für wobbler?
du hast gar nicht spinner aufgezählt.
die idee mit ne spiro kam mir auch schon.. bloß ich ha keinen plan was ein leicht sinkender ist..  kannst mir da weiter helfen..
welche schnüre sollte ich nehmen   , geht eine 0,20
gruß christian


----------



## Ron (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Hi Christian

Die Rute passt auf jeden Fall besser dazu, mit der 20er Mono liegst du auch nicht verkehrt.Ich verwende 10er Fireline, vorgeschaltet zwei meter 20er Fluocarbon.
Es gibt schwimmende und sinkende Sbirulinos, letztere gibt es in verschiedenen Sinkgeschwindigkeiten.Da du nicht sehr tief fischen musst,der Sbiro aber auch nicht schwimmen sollte, weil er dann eine Bugwelle vor sich her schiebt und die Forellen so misstrauisch machen kann, solltest du einen verwenden der gerade so abtaucht, langsam sinkend eben.
Ugly Duckling, Hornet und kleine schlanke Wobbler von Rapala verwende ich sehr gern.Es gibt allerdings eine ganze Reihe verschiedenster Kleinstwobbler die in Frage kommen.Hauptkriterium ist, relativ schlank und natuerliche gedeckte Farben, wie schon erwaehnt kann ich Bachforellendekor empfehlen.
Als Gummifische benutze ich oft die Attractor von Profi Blinker in der Groesse A oder B, mit den dazu passenden Koepfen.Die Farben Perlbraun,Karausche und Kaulbarsch haben sich als sehr faengig erwiesen.
Wenn du die Gummis fischst kannst du normalerweise auf Sbiro verzichten, da deren WG fuer gewoehnlich ausreicht.
Mit Spinnern habe ich, speziell in Seen, keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht, sicherlich fangen die auch ihren Fisch, allerdings ist nur eine eingeschraenkte Praesentation moeglich.
Die groessten Forellen habe ich stets auf Wobbler,Gummi oder eben auf die Fliege gefangen.

Gruss Ron

Ps.:Sbiro in 10-15 gramm reicht unter normalen Umstaenden aus...


----------



## sladdi0081 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

und sbiro und dahinter ne fliege?  wer das auch was.. wenn ja was für fliegen#h

gruß


----------



## Ron (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Hallo Christian,

natuerlich kannst du die Fliegen auch am Sbiro fischen.Ich wuerde eine dunkle Nassfliege(zb. Maerzbraune, Groesse 10-12) oder einen Kleinen Streamer (zb. schwarzer Wolly Bugger, Groesse 8-10) an das Ende des Vorfachs (mind. 2m lang,besser 3m) binden und eine kleine Nymphe (zb. Pheasant Tail, Groesse 16-18) als Springer vorschalten.
Die Farben der Fliegen sollten sich im Bereich Schwarz, Braun, Olive oder Beige bewegen, also wie schon bei den anderen Kunstkoedern, gedeckte natuerliche Farben.
Etwas Gold,Silber oder Glittertinsel an den Fliegen imitiert den Chitinpanzer von etwaigen Insekten und kann nicht schaden.

Gruss Ron


----------



## Case (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Nimm Dir 2er und 3er Mepps mit. 
In Norwegischen Bächen sind Shrimps manchmal sehr erfolgreich. 

Case


----------



## sladdi0081 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*



Ron schrieb:


> an das Ende des Vorfachs (mind. 2m lang,besser 3m) binden und eine kleine Nymphe (zb. Pheasant Tail, Groesse 16-18) als Springer vorschalten.



wie meinst das als springer vorschalten... habe da keine erfahrung mit#c


----------



## Ron (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Springer bedeutet, dass du eine zweite Fliege ca. 40 cm vor deinem eigentlichem Koeder anbindest.
Am Einfachsten bekommst du das hin, indem du in das Ende deines Vorfachs, eine herkoemliche Schlaufe von ca 40cm bindest.
Wenn du das getan hast, schneidest du die Schlaufe auf der einen Seite in der Mitte durch.Dadurch entstehen zwei Enden, das eine 60cm, das andere 20cm.
An das lange Ende die Grosse, an das kurze die kleine Fliege anknoten.Fertig.....

Gruss Ron


----------



## Storfisker (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Hei Ron
0.20 forfach is' fuer meine Emfindung zu viel. max .16.ich denk' je kleiner der Koeder jo kleier der diameter der schnur!
im Fluss 0.16 mm und im stehendem Wasser 0,12mm - 0,14 reicht. Fisch um 3,5 kg ,kein Problem.


----------



## Ron (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

Hi Storfisker,

ganz deiner Meinung, allerdings hatte ich, anhand der Fragestellung, beim Threadersteller nicht das Gefuehl, dass eine ausgepraegte Erfahrung im Bezug auf das feine Forellenfischen besteht.(Immerhin wollte er anfangs ne Rute bis 60!g Wurfgewicht benutzen....)
In diesem Fall empfehle ich doch lieber die Schnur ne Nummer staerker zu waehlen, da bei ner groesseren Forelle, in Zusammenhang mit einem unbedacht starkem Anhieb, eine 12er doch relativ schnell an ihre Grenzen kommt.

Hilsen Ron


----------



## sladdi0081 (27. April 2011)

*AW: welcher Köder??*

hallo

ich  bin es noch mal#h

bin auf der suche nach einer  verjüngten Fliegenvorfach. welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen..  hauptschnurr 0,20 mono

*gruß Christian
*


----------

